# Undevelopedâ€¦.WARNING**GRAPHIC**



## N2TORTS (Jul 31, 2013)

Knowing this Hypo egg was way past due â€¦.I cracked it open. As you can see there was development until something went arrayâ€¦.. You just never know â€¦â€¦â€¦









JD~:shy:


----------



## wellington (Jul 31, 2013)

Okay, I know nothing about hatching tort eggs. So sorry if these are dumb questions. Just wondering. Was it dead? If not do you think it would have ever fully developed and hatched. Also, is that color fluid normal? 
Thanks for sharing, sad but interesting.


----------



## theelectraco (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm also curious to know if it was dead.


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek


----------



## tortadise (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow. Look at all those split scutes on the little guy. Would of been a great splitty. it happens though JD. I admire your scientific approach and taking a disective view on things.


----------



## Teodora'sDAD (Jul 31, 2013)

such is life. poor little guy. looks like he would have been an interesting specimen.


----------



## nickpanzee (Jul 31, 2013)

That colored fluid says it was dead for long enough. If it had been alive, you could see definite blood vessels all over and a yolk. I am guessing it is the same as bird eggs. I've never had tortoise eggs so far, just chickens for 19 years.


----------



## wellington (Jul 31, 2013)

I wondered if those were split scutes, or just blood vessels as there were so many.


----------



## CourtneyG (Jul 31, 2013)

I would keep it in a formaldehyde solution to preserve it, did that with a leopard gecko egg that suddenly died.


----------



## lkwagner (Jul 31, 2013)

Did it smell super bad? Lol


----------



## Bryan (Jul 31, 2013)

Damn, what a shame  Goes to show there's no such thing as a sure thing other than death and taxes. What an unfortunate loss.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 1, 2013)

Poor little thing!  


May[CHERRY BLOSSOM], Darwin[TURTLE] & Wallace[TURTLE]
Winnipeg, Canada


----------



## AnnV (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow. Interesting. Thanks for sharing. 
Sorry for the loss, though. 

Ann from CT


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 1, 2013)

Kelly , Barbâ€¦and the rest of the gang â€¦.will try and answer some of the questions . This egg was about 49 days over due. ( this was Pearl Snoways clutch mate) It really didnâ€™t look that bad , as we all know what that looks like when eggs start to go sour. One thing I must admit after years of just dealing with my herd and the females within it , as incubation time reaches the end â€¦.I gently lift the egg straight up ,and I can tell from the weight of the egg , if all is good â€¦.or â€œ we got a dudâ€. Iâ€™ve been able to do this pretty darn accurately within the last year almost 100%. Itâ€™s just one of those common factors â€¦ â€œif you do it enough and there is a â€œconstantâ€ â€¦.you get pretty good at itâ€. 
Yes the embryo was deadâ€¦..the orange coloring is usually what you will see in undeveloped eggs -either gooey and or firm like Jell-oâ€¦This particular specimen was interesting , because the first thing I noticed was the air-bubbles within the egg in the orange fluid aside from the mind blowing finger-nail sized tortoise. Most bizarre is the egg did not stink all that muchâ€¦.*if you have smelled a rotten tort egg, thatâ€™s been cooking for 5 months * TRUST ME â€¦. THEY STINK!!!!!! So I figure with some of the development it must have rid some of the organics that would go bad and cause the smell.
I did dissect and remove the egg sack â€¦. Wa-la .. A miniature tort fully developed , with all appendages â€¦it was amazing and so small. I do have him preserved for future education and story telling â€¦.as I do this with all my specimensâ€™ that unfortunately reach their demise early in life. Bummed nonethelessâ€¦â€¦but one of those obstacles you have to overcome if you want to breed tortoises.



JD~


----------



## farber2028 (Aug 1, 2013)

Definitely a bummer, but a spectacular sight, nonetheless.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Aug 1, 2013)

so sad


----------



## nickpanzee (Aug 8, 2013)

That's pretty cool. Thanks for sharing, JD. 

I always break open any chicken eggs that don't hatch if they were alive and are past due (and I know they are dead). I've seen some interesting things too.


----------



## Momof4 (Aug 8, 2013)

That's pretty amazing!!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Aug 15, 2013)

This was absolutely awesome to see! Should have put a dime next to it for size comparison!


----------

